# anybody know anything about Pregnenolone?



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

Some nutritionist lady recommended this for dp/dr. she actually had heard of dp/dr which was interesting.

anyone know anything about this stuff and what, if any, effect it has on dp/dr. i looked online and it appeared there can be some significant side effects of taking this hormone..


----------



## Maureen (Sep 29, 2007)

I took my first dose on 9/4, in addition to DHEA, and I've regretted it ever since. I've had a temporal headache ever since, but the first week it really caused strain/pain behind my eyes (not completely unusual for me). I only took the one dose on 9/4, then took a 1/3 of a dose one week later, and it was that day that I realized that this was very bad for me. The worse problem is what it's done to my mind. It's caused my mind to not be able to stop thinking, but worse of all, now I get intrusive voices in my head. It's been 4 weeks now, and I think it's getting better (or I'm just learning to deal with it). 
I do get similar symptoms whenever I take stimulants though, including fish oil, steroids, zinc, CoQ10, etc. so it's not surprising since I found out AFTER I took it that DHEA is a steroid.

What are the "significant side effects" that you found on the internet? I'd really like to know.

Thanks.


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah, i think it is best to stay away from dhea and pregnenolone. since I made this inquiry a while ago, I found that dp has been linked in some people to excessive amounts of dhea in the brain....so it would make sense that it would exacerbate the dp.

stay away from the dhea and pregnenolone. among the "natural" options out there, this is not a good one.


----------

